# new guy



## shawn dooley (Jan 9, 2015)

I am to start bowfishing this spring. What do yall think about the PSE KINGFISHER  bow.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 11, 2015)

shawn dooley said:


> I am to start bowfishing this spring. What do yall think about the PSE KINGFISHER  bow.



I would look at a pse discovery 2.  I'm not too fond of re curves. Too long


----------



## FOD (Jan 12, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> I would look at a pse discovery 2.  I'm not too fond of re curves. Too long



That's the only drawback that I can think of, I have two of them and I've never had any trouble with them.


----------



## markland (Jan 12, 2015)

Keep looking Shawn, those bows are heavy, with solid glass limbs and have no performance.  Not trying to advertise so contact me at my e-mail and I can recommend some stuff for ya.
mark@feradyne.com


----------



## Backstabbin (Jan 25, 2015)

I have several setups including a pse kingfisher.  I like it with the retriever for a fun bow to shoot sometime.
If you are wanting a compound bow but on a tight budget then checkout the Barnett h20.
Hard to beat for the money. I have had one for a while and it takes a beating.


----------



## 82crawler (Feb 17, 2015)

I have the h20 it takes a beating and keeps going, The disco is a good option as well.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Feb 19, 2015)

Get a d2. Best bang for buck in bowfishing


----------

